# Two masters in food photography



## Kolander (Apr 22, 2012)

A speciality that I love! I spend hours looking the mouth watering pictures in some blogs and websites, these two above all: *Gastronauta* and *Michael Ray* 

Michael Ray is an expert in light and textures. And he kindly teaches a lot about food photography *in his blog*.






Manuel Manosalbas is a great artist -actually he got a Bachelor in Arts and then changed the brushes for the camera! His blog, _*Gastronauta*_, is really amazing, wonderful -written in Spanish, but never mind if you don't understand the words, the pictures are well worth enough.

Enjoy!


----------



## Tony S (Apr 22, 2012)

Post links to pictures others have taken, copying them here is violation of the forum rules.


----------

